# Rejuvenate Aurora Red Racing Oil



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

As the title asks, can those little bottles of Aurora racing oil be rejuvenated if they have turned to sludge?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would think so.
I would put several small drops on a piece of glass and test each 1.
My 1st test would be marvel mystery oil
My 2nd would be wd40
My 3rd would be transmission fluid
and the last 1 would be rubbing alcohol

maybe some already did the test and heard it from some one else.

last thought, because i really like it!
add some lucas oil treatment to it


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

slotking said:


> last thought, because i really like it!
> add some lucas oil treatment to it


Hmmm. Nice touch, 'King!


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Forget that oil. Use Slick 50. It lasts forever. IMHO. Ed


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope we are not going to get in to another peeing contest about which oil or oil substitute is best.
that has been done to death ! ! ! 
the man asked how to rejuvenate sludged red racing oil from the old days in original Aurora bottles.
seems simple and a forward enough question.
personally, I don't know and I do have my favorite lubricants.
however, this is about how to get that red oil back to it's original state.
anyone?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I would try mixing some of the " thunder oil" made by Habby in it to see if it would revitalize the old oil. maybe apply a little heat and stir it up? Just a guess 
Please don't shoot
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I like Clyde's idea of heating it up, but I think it would only be temporary. Obviously there has been a solvent that's evaporated. Try adding just a wee bit of DuPont 3812s reducer, which is similar to the Ronson lighter fluid.

JS


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Laquer thinner


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thinking about it,
Would not be better to dilute it with another lube and not a cutter?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Royal Jelly in Red*



slotking said:


> thinking about it,
> Would not be better to dilute it with another lube and not a cutter?


Agreed, I've always thought either Marvel or ATF.

Marvel is a bit sticky for my taste and ATF a hair thin. Perhaps a blend. 

The beauty of the original red oil was the unique viscosity. Sort of half oil/half grease. It could hang around where ya put it without too much slinging; but it wasnt excessively sticky and migrated where it needed to go .... until it dried up and got gummy....which is why we're here....LOL.

The trick is figuring out what the heck the used to get that perfect gelatinous consistency :freak: It's like canned pie filling.

Petroleum Jelly? :confused

Maybe PJ whipped with Marvel or ATF....hmmmmmm.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I seem to remember something from years ago that it was paraffin based, at least the gel part. I know there are several lubricants designed for bicycle chains that are paraffin based. 

Also judging by the smell it reminds me of castor oil...may be a vegetable base for the oil part. I tested some of it and it does not ignite or burn like a petroleum based oil would.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Reading Bill Hall's response I had an immediate mental picture of petroleum Jelly and Grenadine mixed up into a lubricant... Then I thought of other things to do with Grenadine and got lost looking into the liquor cabinet...... 

Tom


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*red oil*

just the otherday i was experimenting with petroliumjelly vasiline. i mixed it with a little bit of labelle oil and it looked and felt very close to afx red oil. it stuck nice to the arm shaft and it did not sling around anywhere.
try some labelle oil in the afx red oil. and see what happens


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Very much enjoying this thread, I always like the nuts n bolts of what makes things work. Soooo, just thinking out loud....

What year did Aurora Racing Red Oil appear on the market? Who were the main players at the time? What other lubricants with similar qualities were on the market at that time? One of our more senior members must surely know more or less what went into the final blend, I would hope. Considering that it's no longer made under licence, why is the recipe still not known....... hmmm, questions, questions, questions. I'd love nothing more than a recipe for good, sling free oil. If it smells exactly like Aurora oil when it gets hot it receives 10 out of 10!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thought someone else would have posted this by now. Seems someone has figured it out and has reproduced it or something that looks and smell like it:

http://thunderoil.webs.com/


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> reproduced it or something that looks and smell like it:


it was not my fav oil. I had issues with it.
I use aurora red oil, I like it and it works. I use my own mix as well as it lasts a long time.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm with you, slotking. I like to use either Habby's oil or lately I have been using Valvoline Synthetic 0w-20 occasionally for magnet cars and some of the 'thirstier' AW T-Jets.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thunder oil is the stuff I bought off Ebay when I got involved with slots in '08. It worked for me... Thanks for the link!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have used Thunder oil for about 3 years or so, itworks well, smells great, and since I got the dyno figured out to output useable data, I have to say this oil performs really well on pancake cars, and I have used it on inlines but not near as much as on pancakes.

Also I have not seen it thicken up like the Aurora oil does, I did mix a little of this into a gelling aurora bottle and it seemed to mix in well and lessen the gelling. That being said, the Thunder oil is much easier to put a drop where you want, verse dabbing the Aurora oil.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, there was a guy on here selling awsome red racing oil. Maybe Joe Saccomano or Joe Grandcheapskate?? I use it and it is sticky where it don't sling around. Km gonna try and do a search.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok my bad. I got my new red "Special Racing Oil" from Joe at Nastalgia Hobbies in Scotch Plains Nj. You can find him on the web if your not familiar. This is great comm hole oil cause it won't sling. Stays where you put it. Comes with a nice needle oiler too. 5.99 a bottle.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> 5.99 a bottle.


I think that what I used to pay for MD 20/20


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

MD 20/20 Has been know to Lubricate as well

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::lol::lol:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Earlier in this thread some folks mentioned using solvents. I think that might be unsafe, due to flammability, and the possibility of it eating into the plastic. Not bashing anyones opinion, just saying...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The original red oil would flame up a bit in the right situation, As a kid I had several that flamed up and melted the top plate to the chassis, too much oil, running hot, melted arms etc etc, puff of really stinky smoke (Mom always yelled about that) then just a faint sight of flame out the windows of the car.

When we started dousing them with lighter fluid you got bigger flames when they went up in smoke. 

Man those were the days

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> When we started dousing them with lighter fluid you got bigger flames when they went up in smoke


AHHH

the fun days


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-SPEC...151240627433?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2336a4d4e9


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

one mix i had thought of but never tried was cd-2 {motor honey}or STP thinned out down to desired viscosity with marvel mystery oil..maybe i'm way off base.just wondering


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Also could try thinning it down with a little sewing machine oil. Just thinkin'


----------

